# Pork



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Beaver Dam is a pet food here in Delaware. They use pork followed by corn as the top two foods in the formula. Any thoughts on pork as few leading makers use it!?


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I think pork is fine in terms of being a source for protein, fat, etc. But man the few times I fed it to my dogs, some of them had the worst gas. Like peeling paint off the walls bad. Some of my raw feeding friends told me this is common. I'd really hesitate to feed any kibble that was pork based.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> I think pork is fine in terms of being a source for protein, fat, etc. But man the few times I fed it to my dogs, some of them had the worst gas. Like peeling paint off the walls bad. Some of my raw feeding friends told me this is common. I'd really hesitate to feed any kibble that was pork based.


 Kadi thanks...want to keep my house and the painted walls looking good for a long time! LOL...


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Back in the old days they said don't feed pork to your dogs because it was hard for them to digest it. Guess they have had a change of heart.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Don we feed raw and occasionally drop some pork in there. I wouldn't know about pork based kibble though.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Did y'all know that if you hang a wild hog out skinned in the shade all the fat will melt off of it where it won't with other animal carcasses. I am not even sure if it will with a domestic hog.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Did y'all know that if you hang a wild hog out skinned in the shade all the fat will melt off of it where it won't with other animal carcasses. I am not even sure if it will with a domestic hog.


 Did not know that. I've never had the chance, always cleaned them right away.

When I'm in NC I hit the local butcher up for RMBs and whatever else. There is always pork available. I give my dogs pork if he has it and I know about the consequences.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I have never paid a lot of attention to it Howard but I have heard it said it is because they feed heavily on acorns.


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

I feed raw & pork is one of the meats that I rotate for variety for my dogs.

I have never had any problems feeding it to my dogs. In fact they are having it today


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> I have never paid a lot of attention to it Howard but I have heard it said it is because they feed heavily on acorns.


 Maybe it's a regional thing then. We got a couple 200 pounders last year out of a friends orange grove. The fat actually had an orange tint from them eating the guys oranges up. They also eat a lot of grubs and whatever else they find, even dead animals. This year was a major bumper crop for acorns in the East and I'm sure they feasted all year on them but usually there is only so many acorns in the swamp areas we hunt.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Here the raw feeders don't usually feed pork, for the chance of Aujezki (sp) disease.


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

Off topic, but...Howard, SW Connecticut didn't get any acorns or hickerynuts this past year at all. I have several hickery trees & acorn trees on my property & they never dropped a nut. But then we had a VERY dry summer here. Intersting.

I know that there are years that the hickery trees don't shed nuts, (every few years or so) but we just had one of those years 2 years ago, so I was surprized that it happened again so soon. That is only 2x in the 7 years that I have been in this house.


Now back on topic.....


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

I have heard/read when researching feeding raw that Pork is not a good food to feed that actually it is among the worst meats to feed.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Could the reason for its lack of use by the major producers, a limited amount available? 
I think all bagged dog food with meat is first turned into a cereal form. Meat, bone, renderings...all are heat prepared. So wouldn't that kill off anything which could causes illness?


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Anne Jones said:


> Off topic, but...Howard, SW Connecticut didn't get any acorns or hickerynuts this past year at all. I have several hickery trees & acorn trees on my property & they never dropped a nut. But then we had a VERY dry summer here. Intersting.
> 
> I know that there are years that the hickery trees don't shed nuts, (every few years or so) but we just had one of those years 2 years ago, so I was surprized that it happened again so soon. That is only 2x in the 7 years that I have been in this house.
> 
> ...


 From WVA to Florida they were frikkin everywhere. Down here the cars looked like they went through a hail storm.

Back to topic


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Here the raw feeders don't usually feed pork, for the chance of Aujezki (sp) disease.


I don't feed raw pork for the same reason.


----------



## Tracy Davis-Sullivan (May 10, 2010)

My dogs eat probably 60% pork based meat/bones typically. My wife works in the meat industry so she doesn't let us feed commercially raised pork though. We also feed a fairly high fat diet and it's mostly animal fats.

I tried a bag of the Fromm's pork and applesauce for free and none of mine had an issue.

I think why we don't see more pork based kibbles is because pork producers can get more $$ shipping the left over bits overseas than selling it to dog food manufacturers. The processor my wife's company uses sells pork uteruses to various Asian countries.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Ok not talking raw pork...pork in a cereal form and the number one food item, cooked.


----------

